# Fish suitable for unheated aquarium



## Sjb1994 (May 10, 2018)

I have a 200L tank which housed goldfish who are now in the pond. The tanks temp varies between 16-24 degrees Celsius throughout the year.

I don't want to put a heater in as I would maybe like a stickleback or two.
I read that some plecos/catfish like that temp
and danios, minnows

What species are suitable?

any thoughts and suggestions welcome.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

The ones you mentioned plus White Cloud Mountain Minnows ...
Our local shop also sell Platties as room temp fish .

Years ago I set up a Neon Tetra tank and the wife unplugged the heater one day ..... I noticed months later in which time they'd flourished !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sjb1994 (May 10, 2018)

Zincubus said:


> The ones you mentioned plus White Cloud Mountain Minnows ...
> Our local shop also sell Platties as room temp fish .
> 
> Years ago I set up a Neon Tetra tank and the wife unplugged the heater one day ..... I noticed months later in which time they'd flourished !!!
> ...


oh that's interesting! I didn't think of Platties, and i like neon tetras i just didn't know if they were suitable for the temp but that's reassuring to know. 

Does anyone know of compatible species that can make up a clean up crew? fish/snails/shrimp/or anything else???


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Sjb1994 said:


> oh that's interesting! I didn't think of Platties, and i like neon tetras i just didn't know if they were suitable for the temp but that's reassuring to know.
> 
> Does anyone know of compatible species that can make up a clean up crew? fish/snails/shrimp/or anything else???


Red ramshorn snails do well at room temperature, I have kept ammano shrimps at room temperature without issues. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sjb1994 said:


> oh that's interesting! I didn't think of Platties, and i like neon tetras i just didn't know if they were suitable for the temp but that's reassuring to know.
> 
> Does anyone know of compatible species that can make up a clean up crew? fish/snails/shrimp/or anything else???




I had some Otto catfish in a room temp tank - they did very well . They're only very small though at just over an inch long ( 3cm)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Zincubus said:


> I had some Otto's in a room temp tank - they did very well . They're only very small though at just over an inch long ( 3cm)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes that's very true, forgot to mention Iv had them in the past in tropical set ups and they do okay but I put some in a room temperature tank with blackmoors and they flourished. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sjb1994 said:


> oh that's interesting! I didn't think of Platties, and i like neon tetras i just didn't know if they were suitable for the temp but that's reassuring to know.
> 
> Does anyone know of compatible species that can make up a clean up crew? fish/snails/shrimp/or anything else???




I don't think Neons are regarded as room temp fish ... maybe I got a hardy batch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sjb1994 (May 10, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your input you have given me a lot to think about. Does anyone keep any native fish? im interested in sticklebacks can they be kept with other fish and is there any small coarse fish that may work? they would have to be small and non predatory and preferably not shoaling as they would take up a lot of room.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sjb1994 said:


> Thank you everyone for your input you have given me a lot to think about. Does anyone keep any native fish? im interested in sticklebacks can they be kept with other fish and is there any small coarse fish that may work? they would have to be small and non predatory and preferably not shoaling as they would take up a lot of room.




We kept some sticklebacks a while back ... fascinating to watch when they pair up and make a best in the pond plants and the male's tummy goes scarlet red .

Many years ago I kept some tiny 4cm long Perch for a couple of months before releasing them back .. 


Even further back when I was a youngster .... I was using a net to catch trout in a local stream but caught a baby 5" long Pike !!

I kept it for a while in small pond - fed it big earthworms ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sjb1994 (May 10, 2018)

thats awesome i would love to have a perch or pike although i feel i pike would be boring until feeding time. i was thinking about a ruffe but i think they eat small fish


----------



## Terry1234 (May 5, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that paradise fish are room temp fish and there is also a species of barb and corydora kept in coldwater tanks in my local pet shop.


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Terry1234 said:


> I'm pretty sure that paradise fish are room temp fish and there is also a species of barb and corydora kept in coldwater tanks in my local pet shop.


Rosy barbs are fine at room temp but can be quarelsome. What used to be corydoras barbatus is a cool water species but they require experience with keeping them. As you say paradise fish can be kept at room temp but again can be quarelsome and not suitable for keeping with small fish as they will eat them. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Terry1234 said:


> I'm pretty sure that paradise fish are room temp fish and there is also a species of barb and corydora kept in coldwater tanks in my local pet shop.




Great shout !!

Possibly one of the hardiest around but can be rather aggressive.

I've kept males in the past but always in small tank by themselves
I've kept pairs together but they breed almost instantly and then can fall out ...


Gorgeous fish , though !!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sjb1994 (May 10, 2018)

wow those paradise fish are stunning what fish do they usually share a tank with???


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

I probably wouldn't want to keep Sticklebacks at the higher temperatures you say your tank gets to. When the males get too warm they can turn very agressive and will basically attack anything they can see. To avoid this you have to keep the temperature below about 17C. (3 spines anyway, not sure about the other species)


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Fargle said:


> I probably wouldn't want to keep Sticklebacks at the higher temperatures you say your tank gets to. When the males get too warm they can turn very agressive and will basically attack anything they can see. To avoid this you have to keep the temperature below about 17C. (3 spines anyway, not sure about the other species)




Good point .

We had ours outside , thinking about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

Some shrimp, African dwarf frogs, platy, danio, wcmm rosy barbs, American flag fish and paradise fish will all do okay xx


----------



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

Weather loaches should also be okay x


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Just bought a beautiful adult male Paradise fish ... he's getting his own tank as they can be rather nasty other fish ...

Cost £10 !!!

More expensive than they used to be ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

here is a list of a few fish you could keep
https://www.thesprucepets.com/what-fish-species-are-coldwater-1380965


----------

